# Franco's Nightlies



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed that the last two don't even hold a candle to r162?

I know I haven't given them the proper time, but I see a difference within an hour.

I hereby nominate r162 for milestone 4 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been sticking with r156 since it seems to play the best with the somewhat more aggressive UV'ing I've been doing.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the last two don't even hold a candle to r162?
> 
> I know I haven't given them the proper time, but I see a difference within an hour.
> 
> ...


I agree

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Not sure if it was 161 or 162 that was giving me boot loops, but since going to 163 its been pretty rock solid for me. Haven't tried the two latest though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It's gotta be the best yet for me. Any kernel...

1036 Max, 329 min. On-demand. Smart reflex or whatever for voltages. Max 729 screen off.

Want to like the lazy governor, but it doesn't feel right. Lol. Is it supposed to be better on battery than on-demand?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> It's gotta be the best yet for me. Any kernel...
> 
> 1036 Max, 329 min. On-demand. Smart reflex or whatever for voltages. Max 729 screen off.
> 
> ...


Love the lazy governor. It personally works good for me and I'm always on my phone. Never any lag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

They're new but I've been getting the best out of 164 and 165


----------



## Kid 2.0 (Feb 11, 2012)

im loving the 999, been on it a week and uv 75 across the board and not had a single reboot


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Kid 2.0 said:


> im loving the 999, been on it a week and uv 75 across the board and not had a single reboot


A while ago someone posted a UV chart where they were able to UV without messing up stability. I use it with smartflex:

1344mhz - 1175mv
1228 - 1150
1036 - 1075
729 - 900
384 - 775
192 - 750 (they didn't provide this one but I didn't wanna go too low)

Works just as well Franco's default values, but you can tell it uses less power


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> It's gotta be the best yet for me. Any kernel...
> 
> 1036 Max, 329 min. On-demand. Smart reflex or whatever for voltages. Max 729 screen off.
> 
> ...


I think it has to do with the under the hood governor settings, but it is based off of ondemand


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't compare bc I haven't used anything since I've tried 162. First time I've hit the 3+ hr screen on time mark.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> I can't compare bc I haven't used anything since I've tried 162. First time I've hit the 3+ hr screen on time mark.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


^This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Hows the idle drain on the franco kernel. I have decent idle drain on lean kernels but on screen time is only 2 hours


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

KayC94 said:


> Hows the idle drain on the franco kernel. I have decent idle drain on lean kernels but on screen time is only 2 hours


pretty much the same for me but the other way around. 3g is more of a drain for me on franco than LK (when i'm at work) but both give me great screen on time at home when i'm on wifi.


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

On 165 today I got random reboots and my volume randomly reduced down to zero. :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fjhpsu (Feb 22, 2012)

Dumb question...is the nightly GPU at 307 or 384? I know it says 384 in the app but the changelog describes benefits of being at 307. Just curious!


----------



## _JKK_ (Jan 8, 2012)

Full disclosure: on kernel stuff, I'm a n00b. So, by all means, explain 

Anyways, I've downloaded r162 because I've heard great things about it. What are the settings you guys have in Franco's app? Anything that I should be aware of? Thanks


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

fjhpsu said:


> Dumb question...is the nightly GPU at 307 or 384? I know it says 384 in the app but the changelog describes benefits of being at 307. Just curious!


I believe nightlies are only at either 384 or 512. Stable releases (his milestones) are stock at 307.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> I can't compare bc I haven't used anything since I've tried 162. First time I've hit the 3+ hr screen on time mark.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


What brightness setting?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

_JKK_ said:


> Full disclosure: on kernel stuff, I'm a n00b. So, by all means, explain
> 
> Anyways, I've downloaded r162 because I've heard great things about it. What are the settings you guys have in Franco's app? Anything that I should be aware of? Thanks


Honestly, I don't play with any performance or battery settings at all. I'm content maintaining stock settings. I believe Franco defaults to ondemand governor. The only setting I messed with was the OMAP color control, I went to 1.2. Makes the blacks, very black.


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Do Franco kernels go best with liquid rom


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

KayC94 said:


> Do Franco kernels go best with liquid rom


Liquid bakes Franco's kernel into their rom so yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the 999 release. Not the official version that it became.

My phone deleted it. Smh...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

lostnuke said:


> Does anyone have a link to the 999 release. Not the official version that it became.
> 
> My phone deleted it. Smh...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


I just realized I had it on my SD still...here ya go.

http://db.tt/1oQyz8pe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> I just realized I had it on my SD still...here ya go.
> 
> http://db.tt/1oQyz8pe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thx bro. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

On Franco's latest r169 check it out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

frankydroid said:


> What brightness setting?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


50%

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

TheNeighbor said:


> On Franco's latest r169 check it out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Governor? And brightness?


----------



## scubamike (Jun 1, 2012)

I have been running Franco's R169 build with great sucess. I am running AOKP build 37 and flashed the FC04/05 radios. I was unplugged for 15 hours before my phone died, and I got 2 hours 49 minutes of talk time and 1 hour 33 minutes of screen time. Here is a video that I posted on youtube.


----------



## scubamike (Jun 1, 2012)

one other point to move is that my quadrant score jumped from around 2100 to over 3200 after upgrading to franco's kernel at 384 mhz gpu.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

scubamike said:


> one other point to move is that my quadrant score jumped from around 2100 to over 3200 after upgrading to franco's kernel at 384 mhz gpu.


Nightlies start at 384


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

scubamike said:


> one other point to move is that my quadrant score jumped from around 2100 to over 3200 after upgrading to franco's kernel at 384 mhz gpu.


I'm using stock battery and got 20 hours the other day on 169. This was a shot I took earlier that day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Franco is notorious for high quadrant scores...seems to be in the i/o and SD card speed. I haven't seen another kernel top it as far as that. Then again we are talking about quadrant scores...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, and 2100 seems kinda low on his other kernel anyways. I haven't bench marked in a while but it seems like any kind of gpu overclocking kernel can get you up over 3000. Morfics trinity is still my go-to for when I'm playing nova or gun brothers and I don't want any freezing or lags. His 512 gpu has gotten me to like 3700

Edit: fwiw, 162 is (hell yes) my Franco sweet spot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

